# My first attempt at creating electric guitar solo. :)



## ShesOnFire (Oct 17, 2015)

Any opinions on what to improve or change?


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Oct 17, 2015)

ShesOnFire said:


> Any opinions on what to improve or change?


Not bad, your fretting is coming along nicely. With practice it will get better. It sounds like you are tuned down quite a bit on at least on the low E string. Sounds like you need to set up your guitar for that. Or use a larger string or something. The tuning sounds a bit muddled to me. 

Nothing to be ashamed of for a newish player of a couple of years.


----------



## Byaakovienn (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow. I really like it. It reminds me smth but nevermind.


----------



## ShesOnFire (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank You.


----------



## rot_XXL (Oct 29, 2015)

pretty good. keep on doing it!


----------



## RockStarGrower (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok so from one musician to another, you asked what you could inprove on....

Get off your ass and stand up and practice, get use to it if you plan to be a rock star. While you are standing, dont get use to always keeping a palm mute type hand rest on the tremlo set up. Jam that picking hand around, you will get more sounds. (Not being harsh just giving you good advice)

Good use of picking skills, you are good at that. Let it loose alittle not so much tightness thou. 

Its great to see you playing in lower tuning, keep it up. That is man tunings. Lol

Cut that hanging string before you poke your eye out.

Main tip- dont be afraid of playing higher than the 12th fret, play your riffs down there and rock the world bro!

Other than that your on your way.

Good job bro!


----------



## torontoke (Nov 2, 2015)

^^^ what he said lol
I was going to say a lot of those scales would have way more of a solo feel further down the neck.
But I do dig it.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Nov 2, 2015)

Whats cool today is when your recording solos, you can piece them together with the recording software. I remember 20 years ago playing solos 25+ times in the studio just to get a above better take, when you play like that your fingers bleed. You learn alot but is less painfull now adays. Lol

But seriously you got a good start if thats the beginning of your solo writting . Keep playing, the more you practice the better you will be. I use to do 4-6 hrs a day. It was tough but I hung in there. It pays off well.

How long you been playing?


----------



## ShesOnFire (Nov 7, 2015)

rot_XXL said:


> pretty good. keep on doing it!





torontoke said:


> ^^^ what he said lol
> I was going to say a lot of those scales would have way more of a solo feel further down the neck.
> But I do dig it.


Thanks. 



RockStarGrower said:


> Ok so from one musician to another, you asked what you could inprove on....
> Get off your ass and stand up and practice, get use to it if you plan to be a rock star. While you are standing, dont get use to always keeping a palm mute type hand rest on the tremlo set up. Jam that picking hand around, you will get more sounds. (Not being harsh just giving you good advice)
> Good use of picking skills, you are good at that. Let it loose alittle not so much tightness thou.
> Its great to see you playing in lower tuning, keep it up. That is man tunings. Lol
> ...





RockStarGrower said:


> Whats cool today is when your recording solos, you can piece them together with the recording software. I remember 20 years ago playing solos 25+ times in the studio just to get a above better take, when you play like that your fingers bleed. You learn alot but is less painfull now adays. Lol
> But seriously you got a good start if thats the beginning of your solo writting . Keep playing, the more you practice the better you will be. I use to do 4-6 hrs a day. It was tough but I hung in there. It pays off well.
> How long you been playing?


Thank You for advice, I really appriciate it. 
I recorded a new video with acoustic guitar before I saw Your comments heh. In third video I will be standing up. Thanks for shifting My awareness on that.

It is easy to stick parts together, but on other hand You progress faster if You do all with one take.
Acoustic guitar for 10 years with breaks and electric guitar for like one year.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah I had someone tell me along time ago to get use to standing and playing even at practice. it really helped when I got to playing 4-5 nights a week on stage.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 24, 2015)

ShesOnFire said:


> Any opinions on what to improve or change?


Rock on!


----------



## RockStarGrower (Nov 28, 2015)

There is also a site called guitar lessons. Com and they have 8 guitar solo lessions I found very interesting. That coming from a guy playing in bands for 25 years now.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 28, 2015)

RockStarGrower said:


> There is also a site called guitar lessons. Com and they have 8 guitar solo lessions I found very interesting. That coming from a guy playing in bands for 25 years now.


I want to learn to a couple of chords. I have this "thing" it's like a capo, it attaches to the neck of any guitar and plays 4 basic chords. Every time I pull it out, I take a lot of crap, mostly from my adult children who's instruments and music lesson's I paid for driving a truck. I'm gonna bite the bullet and learn something new. Thanks. I'm going to check it out.


----------

